# Java-Anwendung serverweit auf Linux-Webserver installieren



## julia29 (4. Juni 2010)

Hi,
habe noch keine Erfahrung mit Java, deshalb hier meine Anfrage.

Möchte ein in Java geschriebenens Programm serverweit auf einen Apache Webserver installieren. 
Dazu entstehen folgende Fragen:
- muss ich den Java-Quellcode vorher kompilieren - wie mache ich das?
- wo muss ich das Programm auf dem Webserver per SSH ablegen?  z.B.:  "/var/java/javaprogramm"
- oder muss ich es eventuell auch installieren?

Gibt es irgendwo ein Tutorial /Beschreibung/ Beispiele o. ähnliches? 
Ich finde hier nur Beispiele zu Einzellösungen der Programmierung jedoch nichts für mich, zu Fragen der Installation auf einem Webserver.

mfg
julia


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. Juni 2010)

Hallo julia,

die Fragestellung ist etwas komisch formuliert 
Der Apache selbst kann mit einem Java Programm nichts anfangen, er kann dieses entweder zum Download anbieten (was du anscheinend nicht willst) oder mit Hilfe von PHP das Programm starten, sobald ein User eine Webseite aufruft.

Zu deinen anderen Stichpunkten:
- Ja, ein Java-Programm muss compiliert werden, bevor es ausgeführt werden kann. Dies kannst du entweder direkt mit der Entwicklungsumgebung machen (in den meisten Fällen "Eclipse IDE") oder mit dem Programm "javac". 
- Du kannst das Programm theoretisch überall hinlegen wo du willst und wo du Schreibrechte hast. Solange der Webserver auf dieses Verzeichnis / diese Datei Leserechte hat, wird es funktionieren. Am naheliegendsten wäre wohl irgendwo innerhalb der Webseite selbst, meistens unter /var/www/
- Installieren musst du nichts, das Programm sollte direkt laufen (höchstens das JRE muss installiert werden, damit der Server überhaupt Java kann)

Meine Frage an dich: Willst du dass das Programm immer im Hintergrund läuft? Willst du dass das Programm startet, sobald eine bestimmte Seite aufgerufen wird? Bitte führe etwas genauer aus, was das Programm machen soll, bzw. in welchem Zusammenhang es mit dem Server steht.

Gruß
BK


----------



## julia29 (7. Juni 2010)

Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Hallo julia,
> 
> die Fragestellung ist etwas komisch formuliert


Hi Bratkartoffel,
vielen Dank für die Infos.
Ja, ist von mir vielleicht nicht so ganz verständlich formuliert worden, sorry.



Bratkartoffel hat gesagt.:


> Der Apache selbst kann mit einem Java Programm nichts anfangen, er kann dieses entweder zum Download anbieten (was du anscheinend nicht willst) oder mit Hilfe von PHP das Programm starten, sobald ein User eine Webseite aufruft.


Das der Apache-Web-Server allein mit java so noch nichts anfangen kann habe ich schon gemerkt.
Das Programm soll aufgerufen werden wenn der User eine bestimmte Seite aufruft. 
Die vorgesehene Java-Anwendung soll auf diesen Server laufen:
PHP Version.......: 5.2.0-8+etch11
Web Server.........: Apache/2.2.3 (Debian) mod_python/3.2.10 Python/2.4.4 PHP/5.2.0-8+etch11 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.8.8
WebServer to PHP interface: apache2handler 



> Zu deinen anderen Stichpunkten:
> - Ja, ein Java-Programm muss compiliert werden, bevor es ausgeführt werden kann. Dies kannst du entweder direkt mit der Entwicklungsumgebung machen (in den meisten Fällen "Eclipse IDE") oder mit dem Programm "javac".


'Eclipse IDE' bzw. mit 'javac', werde ich mir näher ansehen.
Bei der java-Anwendung handelt sich um OpenSource die ich in einigen, wenigen Bereichen vom Text her noch etwas anpassen möchte. Der Quellcode liegt mir vor. Deshalb meine Frage, ob ich eine lauffähige Java-Anwendung (nach Anpassung der Programm-Texte) noch kompilieren muss bevor ich alles auf dem Web-Server hochlade. Aber das habe ich jetzt verstanden.



> - Du kannst das Programm theoretisch überall hinlegen wo du willst und wo du Schreibrechte hast. Solange der Webserver auf dieses Verzeichnis / diese Datei Leserechte hat, wird es funktionieren. Am naheliegendsten wäre wohl irgendwo innerhalb der Webseite selbst, meistens unter /var/www/


OK




> - Installieren musst du nichts, das Programm sollte direkt laufen (höchstens das JRE muss installiert werden, damit der Server überhaupt Java kann)


wenn ich Tomcat installiere, wird dann auch noch das JRE erforderlich?



> Meine Frage an dich: Willst du dass das Programm immer im Hintergrund läuft? Willst du dass das Programm startet, sobald eine bestimmte Seite aufgerufen wird? Bitte führe etwas genauer aus, was das Programm machen soll, bzw. in welchem Zusammenhang es mit dem Server steht.


Vermute mal, das die Serverlast für ein ständiges Mitlaufen im Hintergrund zu groß wird, ein Starten sobald eine bestimmte (php)-Seite vom User besucht wird, ist denke ich auch OK.

Schöne Grüße
Julia


----------

